# Mystery Canner



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Does anyone recognize this canner?
It's about 12" diameter and 12" tall. It's a tapered fit on the lid and seems to be in good shape. There is no mark on it of any kind other than an arrow to show where the lid lines up.

Hope to find out what make and whether it might have issues. Picked it up at a garage sale.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like an All American canner to me. One of the older ones.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like this one.


----------



## dustyroad (Nov 13, 2013)

Yup, I think we have a winner. So what do I need to know about it. I think I've seen that they are pretty good.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes they are very good. I'm sure someone will be along soon to tell you how to go about making sure it is safe for use, but in the meantime, here is an instruction manual for the newer ones, which will still have lots of relevant info for your older model:

http://www.allamerican-chefsdesign.com/admin/FileUploads/Product_44.pdf


----------



## comicus (Sep 16, 2013)

All American of some kind.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Could be a "National" brand canner.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

It's an older All American... I have one just like it, out in the storage.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

The "flip" thing on top can be replaced with a weight--I know!


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

That looks like the old All American that we have. Is there a rubber ring under the lid, or is it a metal to metal seal between the pot and lid? If it's metal to metal, it's probably an All American. There's a company out of Utah that sells replacement parts and manuals for them--The Mending Shet.


----------



## fireliteca (Jun 7, 2004)

You can call 'all American and they will email you info-thats what i did and they were very good-fireliteca


----------



## O2BAQUEEN (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with fireliteca. Email or call the all american foundry. I aquired one and the lovely lady emailed me 2 info packets about my canner. I called first with info from my tag still left on the lid &she promptly emailed me info &parts numbers for replacement. Great customer service


----------

